# Whats wrong with my pc?



## stelladevania (Nov 23, 2016)

And btw i don't think it's because my pc isn't compatible. My pc specification is:
Intel i5
16gb of RAM
Nvidia
126GB SSD and 500gb HDD

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using Tapatalk


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Run a ram test. Full battery of tests. There's a number is free downloadable bootable distributions. Use another computer though, not the one causing issues. 

After that try to run a stress test. Something like furrmark. Test the cpu separately from the graphics. 

It sounds like you have a hardware issue. Did you build this yourself? 

Cheers!


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Try MS patch KB3172605.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=53335

Download the patch manually from MS and only install it. Then try Windows Update again.

MS screwed up the upgrade process for new installations of Win7. If this doesn't work, Google for 'slow Windows 7 updates'.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

try a usb or dvd bootable version of linux and check if everything runs ok


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

also see:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...solution/f39a65fa-9d10-42e7-9bc0-7f5096b36d0c


----------

